# 47 modifier



## mceisele (Jul 19, 2009)

Has anyone had problems with using the 47 modifier on hernia repairs?  I heard that at least one insurance company (non-Medicare) reduces payment for using the 47 modifier.  So billing a LIH with field block as 49505-47-LT, 64425-LT, 64447-LT and 64450 (ileoinguinal, femoral and pubic tubercle) would result in a lower reimbursement than 49505-LT, 64425-LT, 64447-LT and 64450.  Could this be correct?
Thank you for sharing any insight on this.
Celeste


----------

